# Lay scenery or structures first on layout?



## Flash53 (Dec 19, 2009)

I am now at the stage of putting scenery and structures on part of my layout.

If I am looking to put a building in a grassy field for instance; should I 
- sprinkle and glue the Woodland Scenic turf (I'm using the shaker bottles) and then glue the structure to the layout or affix with something different.
OR
- set the structure first and then add the landscaping.

Doing the grass and then structure seems to make most sense to me but then it wouldn't be the 1st time I did something a certain way and then figured there most have been be a better way (like reading the instructions).

Thanks
Steve


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

No 100% right/wrong way. Personal preference.

I'd suggest a mix: lay your base grasswork, set the building with a dab or two of silicone or latex caulk (adheres, but removal if needed is possible), and then add near-to-building bushes, landscaping, etc.

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Other than the base, I have to agree with TJ, the structures will determine the position of the other scenery.


----------



## inxy (Dec 10, 2010)

Scenery should flow around your structures. In real life the building is constructed first then landscaping follows. In the residential area of my layout I placed first, the road, second, the buildings and then trees and shrubs and last, grass, dirt, downfall under trees. With the buildings in place you can see how the trees and shrubs interact with the buildings. Placing the grass, etc., is challenging as you have to work around and at times under everything. Another way to go would be to temporally place the buildings and do trees and shrubs then remove the buildings an do the grass bit and reinstall the buildings permanently. Either way it is time consuming. What works for you is the way to go.
What are "instructions" ?

B


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Structures tend to have very specific geometry (only fit in certain spaces) and scenery has infinite variability in shape. Set your buildings first, then do the scenery. 

Keep in mind that you don't always need all 4 walls of a building to make it work. Cut buildings at angles and place them along the backdrop, you can even make a building twice as large as it would be by doing this. (cut at a diagonal you get 2 bldgs for the price of 1)


----------



## Steve S (Jan 7, 2012)

You could make the foundation of the building separate from the rest of the structure. Mounting just the foundation first should make it easier to get access for applying the ground cover. Then add the rest of the building later.

Steve S


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I say,

When you set the buildings first you save on grass too.


If you have a lot of buildings you save a lot of grass and glue.
Not to mention the time to apply it.

The bushes and trees should all come after you set the buildings.
That way you know where to put them, what looks nice.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

big ed said:


> I say,
> 
> When you set the buildings first you save on grass too.
> 
> ...


I agree 100% with big ed. :thumbsup:
Get those buildings placed where you want them. I have LOTS of them on my layout. I'm currently working on an expansion which involves 9 houses and 12 business buildings. Before making any final decisions I spend LOTS of time moving them around and switching them to different locations to make sure they 1) look good, and 2) make sense for the overall scene I'm trying to create. Once I settle on final location I drill the holes for the LED interior lighting wires, then glue the buildings into their final position with "Hold The Foam" glue. All the wires are sticking out the bottom of the layout awaiting hookup at a later date.
After ALL the buildings in that area are in place I start with the shrubbery and trees. Grass comes LAST.
Hope this helps,
Bob


----------



## CNW413 (Jul 14, 2011)

I suggest determining where your going to place buildings first, then do scenery. However, I would not affix the buildings to the layout before applying scenery.


----------

